# Brake Rotors: What are the best rotors for both street and track use for the dollar?



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

I can find new rotors from $70 each to about $350 each. 
I don’t want drilled rotors 
PFYC offers Power Slotted Rotors about $450 for a set of four.
PFYC offers Centric Premium rotors about $320 for a set of four.
DBA 4000 slotted rotors about $660 for a set of four.
EBC Blade High Carbon Slotted rotors $700 for a set of four.
Stop Tech Slotted rotors for about $500 for a set of four.
And many other choices, so which ones are best for street and some track use? 

I am looking at EBC Yellow Stuff for dual use street/track pads. 
May try ATE Blue 
Anyone have some track experience to share? 
Thanks for your comments/input


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

For track and street use, I have the DBA 4000 slotted. They have held up very well as I road race mine about once a month (March - Nov) as well as running on the street. 
Pads are going to be biggest expense. Sounds like you are just starting out doing track days, so the EBC yellow or Hawk HP+ will do you fine. Once you get more experienced, I would go with Carbo tech 20's.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*Best rotors for street/track*

Thanks for the input. I will look into the DBA rotors. Do you run the same pads on both street and track? What brake fluid do you use and how often do you bleed the brakes? How often do you need new pads? 


Thanks again.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

FASTARCH said:


> Thanks for the input. I will look into the DBA rotors. Do you run the same pads on both street and track? What brake fluid do you use and how often do you bleed the brakes? How often do you need new pads?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


 I run the same pads street & track. Usually can get a full season out of 2 sets of front pads. Rears usually last 2 seasons.
I use the blue and I bleed my brakes at the end of each track day.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*rotors and pads*

When you buy Carbotech 20 pads (C5 Corvette) what caliper do you specify? 
At PFYC I see caliper choices of ST-22, ST-40, ST-45 and ST-60 calipers.
Where do you find the Carbotech pads? Do you buy for the 1997 to 2004 C5 Corvette application?


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*04 GTO to 05 brakes upgrade*

Thank you to Xman and many others for your input. I completed the 05 upgrade and got the DBA rotors and Carbotech pads from PFYC. Running ATE Super Blue fluid. Ran at Hallett OK Sat 4/27 several 5 - 6 lap heats. Brakes worked well all day. Very happy with new 05 set up. 
Thanks to all on forum.
FastArch


----------



## Metalman (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure if you have changed your lines to braided but that will help for a nice firm pedal.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

